# Green LP560-4



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Motor Trend got a 0-60 in 3.4 seconds, and a 1/4 mile in 11.4
Check out the wheels...


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (VWA2MKII)*

That is sofa king hot!!!


----------



## Oliver_22 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Karnuts)*

That car is gorgeous, hmmm R8 or that? R8s cheaper


----------



## FNR32 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Oliver_22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oliver_22* »_That car is gorgeous, hmmm R8 or that? R8s cheaper








R8's much slower too.


----------



## Patso8 (Oct 19, 2006)

Funny that the changes that they made on this new LP are relatively subtle, but I think the car looks sooooo much better... Lambo interiors have been improving by leaps and bounds also... great post!


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Patso8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patso8* »_Lambo interiors have been improving by leaps and bounds also... great post!

Thing is that interior is almost entirely "Audi". Nav, climate controls, instrument panel, head unit, steering wheel, etc.--those are all Audi parts. It's not so much Lambo improving but just them using [superior] Audi interior parts instead.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Oliver_22)*

The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini


----------



## urbangti (Apr 30, 2007)

omg thats so hottt


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (urbangti)*

saw a silver one in palm beach today. so sexy. ohhh the things i would do for one of these


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (VWA2MKII)*

awesome original audi interior


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini

One is a Nissan the other is a Lambo...justification executed.


----------



## Vduber777 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (that1guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *that1guy* »_One is a Nissan the other is a Lambo...justification executed. 

Well said


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Oliver_22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oliver_22* »_That car is gorgeous, hmmm R8 or that? R8s cheaper









Of course it will be subjective. But this past Saturday I got to drive both the SuperLeggera and R8. It was part of the World Class Driving event that came to town last weekend. As for me I loved the torque-crazy acceleration of the Lambo and the wonderful blip of the throttle and sound the exhaust makes when you downshift with the paddles. It did have a firm ride but was overall quite docile and fun to drive. Sticks to the road like glue. And the brakes are crazy on stopping. Just don't get whiplash. But I don't think it would be a good day-long everyday driver though. That's just for me. 
The R8 on the on the other hand felt not quite as torque-thrusting (it was about what, over 100 hp less; but the overall solidness of the R8, it's ability to be pointed and shot at any place on the road with a complete feeling of confidence was just wonderful. The car feels extremely solid. Inside is very nice and overall the car looks gorgeous. As someone noted recently the R8 is not the fastest, nor the loudest (though those pipes at full throttle are delicious) - it's just probably the best all-around car there is. So for what it's worth, and if I had the money, there would be an R8 in my driveway. And that would be my daily driver. Oh yeah.







Whatever you choose though you will love it. Enjoy.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini

Try reading R&T's review that pitted them (and 8 others) against one another...The LP560 WON...It even beat out a factory-tuned DOT-slicked Viper ACR (w/factory engineer onboard!!).
But, nice try...



_Modified by Michael Blue at 7:26 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

gorgeous.


----------



## Bronco1138 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini

Your an idiot!







You might want to change careers... since you don't even know the stats on the car that your selling....


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini








and then you will have to spend 20k in a new transmission for the GTR and fork the warranty... and you will still have a fat ugly car...
Not even close for comparison... It is a very special feeling sitting in the Gallardo, then slowly turning the ignition switch, hearing the scream from the starter and listening to all those 10 cylinders coming to life... 
someday...


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (wachuko)*

I'm glad someone else saw his retarded post.
Besides, having worked with Nissan and still having a close relationship with them I can tell you, IF he happened to the be salesperson who "took the order", he would not have been allowed to deliver the car himself. Right now only Sales Managers are trained and certified, and allowed to deliver GTRs.
~M


----------



## Shawn ISM (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Michael Blue)*

Well I can tell that when you say you “worked with Nissan” you don’t mean you worked at a dealership. First only GMs, owners, or dealer principals were invited to Las Vegas for training and certification. Seconded given the level of jack offs that called offering MSRP for the GTR no GM or manager for that fact wanted anything to do with the GTRs unless there was a live person standing in front of them with $10-20k over MSRP. 
Nissan doesn’t send the DOM out to make shear that the GTR certified Manager or owner, GTR certified Service writer, and GTR certified Tech are all there like there suppose to. So most stores that I know of got away with just the Sales person and the Service writer at the delivery. All that’s needed is a signature at the bottom of the delivery check list and your good to go. 
Now about the 10-20k over keep in mind that every dealership had to write a check for $17k then pay for 3 people to go to Vegas for training, and put in a new lift before even seeing a car. The dealership I worked at as an ISM for 3 years got 7 for the 2009 model year but most dealers only got 1-2. A top of the line Super Silver with floor mats, iPod interface, paint charge, and freight charge only has $4801 between invoice and MSRP and about $2030 in hold back, so unless a dealer marks up the cost theirs no way for the car to be profitable for the dealer. 
And now that one of the brands I sell is Lambo I can tell you hands down the GTR is faster and easier to drive well then a Gallardo, but it has NO where near the curb appeal. If you have the money Gallardo has a huge ***** magnet installed in it and you can pull girls from across the street. 
The interior looks like a cross between a PSP and a 350Z its very low rent for the price. You don’t feel like your seating in a super car to you push the gas petal where in the Gallardo from the second you open the door till the moment you close the door you know your in a super car. 
-Shawn


_Modified by Shawn ISM at 12:39 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Shawn ISM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn ISM* »_...Nissan doesn’t send the DOM out to make shear that the GTR certified Manager or owner, GTR certified Service writer, and GTR certified Tech are all there like there suppose to. So most stores that I know of got away with just the Sales person and the Service writer at the delivery. All that’s needed is a signature at the bottom of the delivery check list and your good to go.

Yeah, except that if they ever get caught, that car is not really certified. What you've done is screwed your client, royally. Great job.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn ISM* »_...And now that one of the brands I sell is Lambo I can tell you hands down the GTR is faster and easier to drive well then a Gallardo, but it has NO where near the curb appeal.

You're just plain wrong here. EVERY review of the LP560-4 has stated that it is easy enough to drive for everyday use, and the specific numbers place it substantially above the GTR in all measurable tests.
I'm going to believe a dozen or so independent, unrelated sources with decades of vehicle testing experience over a 2-post 20 year old claiming to personally be selling GTRs and LP560s.


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini


Park the gallardo in 1 parking lot and part the GTR in another and see which one gets more attention.
thats part of what you pay for when you buy a ghini....or just ask the girl you've been dreamin about which one she wants to be seen in....the Nissan or Lamborghini...enough said.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Shawn ISM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn ISM* »_Well I can tell that when you say you “worked with Nissan” you don’t mean you worked at a dealership...


This part really cracks me up, too.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i love this car, and i dont my trans to pull a gtr on me.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_The GTR i sold last week would spank it. Can't really justify the $$$ for the LP560 or any Bagini


Oh, and it's "Lamborghini"...If you simply MUST shorten it; it's "Lambo", not "Borghini" (and you forgot an H anyways), not "Ghini"...Lambo...Always has been, always will be.
For such a sharp young fellow, selling these everyday and all, you'd think you'd know some of this easy stuff...


----------



## BLU R32 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Michael Blue)*

I think "Bagini" is a slap to Italian cars of the "Lambo" brand as you say. The Porsche and GTR all-wheel drive monsters are beautifully fast, but the Gallardos and R8s drivability and normally aspirated power has been gaining huge accolades in the industry publications lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Since the Germans are now making Lambos maybe we should call them "'amburgs"


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (BLU R32)*

wow


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (DedRok)*

I just have to add that this car would probably cause me to buy stock in underpants








You can only clean jizz soaked undies so many times before they're toast.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Karnuts)*

id cream myself just sittin in it


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (DedRok)*

Does any one know the name of this color I know it green but the real name of it or possably the paint code?
thx


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (justmalpica)*

I believe it's Verde Ithaca Mic 2CT. a special order color shared with the Murcielago.


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Shawn ISM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn ISM* »_
And now that one of the brands I sell is Lambo I can tell you hands down the GTR is faster and easier to drive well then a Gallardo, but it has NO where near the curb appeal.
_Modified by Shawn ISM at 12:39 PM 10-12-2008_

It seems that you do have some insider information that most of us do not possess. But on this point, do you have some data or standardized track or road testing that all of the major magazines do not possess? It's just not what the rest of us have been reading on the subject.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (DrPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrPassat* »_
It seems that you do have some insider information that most of us do not possess. But on this point, do you have some data or standardized track or road testing that all of the major magazines do not possess? It's just not what the rest of us have been reading on the subject.


No, he's just a punk trying to sound cool.
There are plenty of unbiased reviews of both cars in print and online, and all are unanimously finding the LP560-4 to be head and shoulders above the GTR in all respects; performance, quality, appeal. 
Really, to compare the two head to head does a real disservice to both cars.
The GTR is simply amazing for what it is, and in its price point. To try to compare it with well developed cars costing nearly three times as much really fails to show the respect this underrated car deserves in its own right.
It's not Nissan's fault Lamborghini is making their best car ever in the current Gallardo. Lighter, stronger, more economical and much improved performance over the outgoing model - even the Superleggera - the LP560-4 is simply amazing.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

No, he's just a punk trying to sound cool.
There are plenty of unbiased reviews of both cars in print and online, and all are unanimously finding the LP560-4 to be head and shoulders above the GTR in all respects; performance, quality, appeal. 
Really, to compare the two head to head does a real disservice to both cars.
The GTR is simply amazing for what it is, and in its price point. To try to compare it with well developed cars costing nearly three times as much really fails to show the respect this underrated car deserves in its own right.
It's not Nissan's fault Lamborghini is making their best car ever in the current Gallardo. Lighter, stronger, more economical and much improved performance over the outgoing model - even the Superleggera - the LP560-4 is simply amazing.


Making me feel bad about my lowly Gallardo lol. I can say its hands down the most amazing car I have ever driven. And everywhere you go people are shooting photos of you like your Britney fricken Spears.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Green LP560-4 (SKNKWRX)*

I'm not sure I follow your reply. If you own an earlier Gallardo, I'm not disrespecting those cars at all - just commenting on the leaps and bounds Lamborghini has made of late in the new model.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VALETster (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's what I love about what this car represents -- after years and years of downright neglect, I'm glad the Germans came and started to treat this brand like a living, breathing organism. They took a page from the 911 playbook and have been massaging this car (and the big boy Murcie) every year, and now its an embarrassment of riches for us. Just read the preceding posts and think of how far we've seen Lambo come. Bring it!
BTW, I love the green. Only Lambo can get away with such crazy-a** crap. So good.


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

love that color.


----------

